
Findatapy: Python API for Market Data via Bloomberg, Quandl, Yahoo Etc. - saeedamen
https://github.com/cuemacro/findatapy
======
saeedamen
Basically it's API which has common interface for downloading many market data
sources (both free/paid sources). Can also download free FX tick data through
it (has example to show how to do this).

